# Sell German Drahthaar Puppy



## Toncho_Milev (Jul 13, 2009)

Sell German Drahthaars puppy from the best kennel in Bulgaria - "vom Milev". The dogs was born on 17.05.2009
2 male and 3 female.
Father: Cent III vom Wachtersbach
3xCAC, 3xCACIB, 2xBOB, 2xBOG, RBIS
Champion of Bulgaria - 2004-2006
Mother: Onix vom Milev
Price: 200$
for contacs : e-mail: [email protected]


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

I'll take a male and a female, I'll drive up in the morning to pick them out 

Nice looking pups

Again what do you hunt in Bulgaria?? Courious minds want to know


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Nice :spam:

But is anyone really worried about this guy sending a pup from Bulgaria?


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

:lol: Ken if he does I would like one


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Bobm said:


> :lol: Ken if he does I would like one


Of course you would.....they're shorthairs.Have you ever seen a shorthair you didn't like?


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

KEN W said:


> Bobm said:
> 
> 
> > :lol: Ken if he does I would like one
> ...


Uh no I haven't but aren't these GWP's??

One of us needs new glasses or maybe these pain meds are better than I thought :lol:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Bobm said:


> KEN W said:
> 
> 
> > Bobm said:
> ...


Yeah....Drathaars are Wirehairs aren't they.


----------



## NDWirehair (Dec 22, 2008)

I have a 5 yr. old GWP and have tried to really find the answer to the Drathaar/Wirehair question. Through a very small amount of research all I could find out was that Drathaars are, have to be field tested in order to maintain the high standards to be called Drathaars. The Drathaar Club mentions that GWP breeders and owners are not required to field test their dogs so in the eyes of the Drathaar owners, their dogs are better. However, if one is really inclined to put that one to rest, find your local NAVHDA Chapter and have your dog tested and registered. Mine was spaded so I felt there was no need to have this documented to satisfy my ego. My only regret was not waiting to see how she performed in the field before I had her spaded.
So, in a nut shell, potatoe, potato, tomato, tomatoe, Drathaar, Wirehair, all I know is my dog does more than I expect, more than what I have taught her, and is more than what I ever dreamed of owning and having for a companion. Enjoy your time in the field and enjoy the memorable companion of what ever breed you choose.


----------

